# Etroplus canarensis: Yum-m-m-m ... Kale On the Menu Tonight!



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Etroplus canarensis love their veggies. They relish peas, romaine lettuce and Guppy Grass (Naja Guadalupensis) but their favorite might just be kale. Their little beak-like mouths nip off tiny bits of leaf with the precision of a surgeon. It's amusing to see the intensity they display as they attack their veggie meal.


----------

